# Orbital Drydock 25%-30% OFF SALE ALL ITEMS!!



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

For the celebration of my 40th birthday, I'm having a 25%-30% off all items sale!! From 10/14-10/18!!
All Items are in stock, on the shelf & ready to ship!! 
Processing time is 1-3 business days!! Free US Priority shipping for orders over $125.00!!

JUST SOME OF THE GREAT DEALS!!
1/350 5 color refit sets for $55
1/350 TOS marking sets for $17.50
1/500 JJ Prise sets for $36
Window sets for $9

https://orbitaldrydock.com


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Happy birthday.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes, Happy Birthday.

I'm trying to place an order, but it gets hung up on calculating postage and won't get past that step.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Daniel_B said:


> Happy birthday.





ClubTepes said:


> Yes, Happy Birthday.
> 
> I'm trying to place an order, but it gets hung up on calculating postage and won't get past that step.


Thanks Guys!!

Make sure you're entering your zip code. For some reason The site doesn't require you enter a zip code. Without one it will kick an error getting postal rates message.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

orbital drydock said:


> Thanks Guys!!
> 
> Make sure you're entering your zip code. For some reason The site doesn't require you enter a zip code. Without one it will kick an error getting postal rates message.


Tried many different ways.

I can't get it to go past this point.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

ClubTepes said:


> Tried many different ways.
> 
> I can't get it to go past this point.


Sorry, I'm not sure why it's doing that. I just enabled Priority Flat Rate shipping for the US. Try once more.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

orbital drydock said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure why it's doing that. I just enabled Priority Flat Rate shipping for the US. Try once more.


That fixed it.

Order successfully placed.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy 40th! I remember when I turned 40 way back last millennium... :surprise:


----------



## Jedeye (Jun 7, 2005)

*havent gotten an RMA, 30 days later*

Um, considering you have yet to issue me an RMA on the 1/350 TOS paint mask I ordered (and got the wrong product instead), I dont think so.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I need to check out here more often. Missed the sale...
Well Happy 40th!!!

I'll be getting some TOS stuff soon sale or no sale.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I ordered on 10/16 and paid for priority shipping and still haven't received the marking and mask set.
I sent an email a couple days ago but no response yet.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

jimkirk said:


> I ordered on 10/16 and paid for priority shipping and still haven't received the marking and mask set.
> I sent an email a couple days ago but no response yet.


Me as well.
I sent you an email. Please look for it.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Ok still no response to my email and I will give it till Monday then file a dispute with paypal to get a refund.
It seems to be a problem with this seller. Why post this thread if you can't follow through with delivery of the product?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

jimkirk said:


> Ok still no response to my email and I will give it till Monday then file a dispute with paypal to get a refund.
> It seems to be a problem with this seller. Why post this thread if you can't follow through with delivery of the product?


Whats worse, is that I (and perhaps others) got a USPS notification, which now I believes constitutes mail fraud.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Jedeye said:


> Um, considering you have yet to issue me an RMA on the 1/350 TOS paint mask I ordered (and got the wrong product instead), I dont think so.


Your correct set has been sent



jimkirk said:


> Ok still no response to my email and I will give it till Monday then file a dispute with paypal to get a refund.
> It seems to be a problem with this seller. Why post this thread if you can't follow through with delivery of the product?





ClubTepes said:


> Whats worse, is that I (and perhaps others) got a USPS notification, which now I believes constitutes mail fraud.


You two, try checking tracking before you post & talk.

Also as a side note, it's only mail fraud if I didn't send your order & kept your money. When you take to a public forum & accuse someone of an illegal activity. It can be considered defamation of character, & can be interfering with a business' ability to do business. Which ARE both illegal.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

orbital drydock said:


> Your correct set has been sent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What fucking tracking? I never got a tracking number.
The set isn't here and I paid priority. It's been 2 weeks! What if I didn't pay for priority,does it go out via pony express?
A simple response to an inquiry email isn't hard to do. 
I will never order from this clown again. I will open a dispute and if it's not here by Wednesday I will escalate it. No excuse tracking or not that it takes 2 weeks to get something when you pay extra for priority shipping.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

jimkirk said:


> What fucking tracking? I never got a tracking number.
> The set isn't here and I paid priority. It's been 2 weeks! What if I didn't pay for priority,does it go out via pony express?
> A simple response to an inquiry email isn't hard to do.
> I will never order from this clown again. I will open a dispute and if it's not here by Wednesday I will escalate it. No excuse tracking or not that it takes 2 weeks to get something when you pay extra for priority shipping.


Check your spam box. What's your order number? Gee maybe I went out of town for a few days over my 40th birthday.

Also take it down a notch & watch your language.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

orbital drydock said:


> You two, try checking tracking before you post & talk.
> 
> Also as a side note, it's only mail fraud if I didn't send your order & kept your money. When you take to a public forum & accuse someone of an illegal activity. It can be considered defamation of character, & can be interfering with a business' ability to do business. Which ARE both illegal.


Per-stamps.com
My tracking number........

10-20-2016 "Pre-shipment info sent to USPS, USPS awaiting item".

then NOTHING until 10-28-16 "

10-28-2016 "acceptance".

Per your (orbital drydock) website.
"All orders shipped within 1-3 business days!!"

Tried contacting you 4 times via 3 different means.
2 emails.
1 PM on HT
1 contact via your website.

No replies.

This is all extremely poor business practices.

Small companies are made or broken on their reputations.

I've heard some good things about your product, and that is why I placed an order.

But as far as customer service goes, this has not been a good experience.
If you went out of town for your birthday, thats fine.
But letting us know that there would have been a delay in shipping seems mandatory.
You should not have sent me an email saying that my order was on the way, when it wasn't.

And especially in this modern age, you could have replied to emails inquiring about a delay or potential problem with an order.

HAD you replied to customers emails in a timely fashion and explained the situation, then none of this 'dirty laundry' would have been aired on a public forum.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

ClubTepes said:


> Per-stamps.com
> My tracking number........
> 
> 10-20-2016 "Pre-shipment info sent to USPS, USPS awaiting item".
> ...


I'm pretty sure if you check tracking again, which you clearly got. You will see it will probably be delivered tomorrow.

Personally I don't really care what you think of my business practices.
Have a nice day!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

orbital drydock said:


> I'm pretty sure if you check tracking again, which you clearly got. You will see it will probably be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Personally I don't really care what you think of my business practices.
> Have a nice day!


That last sentence says a lot.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

ClubTepes said:


> That last sentence says a lot.


You're right it sure does! If I cared about every negative opinion people had about my business, I'd have already quit.
My product quality speaks for itself. Sorry folks have to wait sometimes. If you don't like it, you don't have to buy them. Bottom line.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm done with this. All ordered sets have been shipped.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

orbital drydock said:


> You're right it sure does! If I cared about every negative opinion people had about my business, I'd have already quit.
> My product quality speaks for itself. Sorry folks have to wait sometimes. If you don't like it, you don't have to buy them. Bottom line.


Well, yeah, but come on. I get you've got a lot on your plate, and this business is probably on the edge between "It's a hobby I can make money from' and "It's a job that supports my living" and you're juggling a LOT of stuff, but you really shouldn't take a 'bite me, buy it or don't, f u' attitude. 

If nothing else, in our crazy internet world that kind of thing WILL come back to haunt you, because once it's out there it's FOREVER out there. 

And this guy in specific is one of the good guys. He's not complaining just to watch his own lips flap. 

I had a similar thing back in the '80s, when I wrote a review of a record distributor and complained about their shipping prices which resulted in some WAY crazy overcharges for some specific record sets. They were not happy with me pointing out those facts to my readers but you know, when you pay like $50 to ship a 13 LP box set and the box arrives with $12 postage on it, one can be a little confused and upset. 

Just suggesting a little more civility and decorum, even if it's making your blood boil, might be better for the long run. Just saying.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

orbital drydock said:


> You're right it sure does! If I cared about every negative opinion people had about my business, I'd have already quit.
> My product quality speaks for itself. Sorry folks have to wait sometimes. If you don't like it, you don't have to buy them. Bottom line.


This is from your post number one......

"All Items are in stock, on the shelf & ready to ship!!
Processing time is 1-3 business days!!"

No one made you get into this business.
And quality only gets you so far. Any business person/corporation will tell you, that you don't alienate your customer base.

You set the bar high for yourself.
Then you come down on US!? for wondering whats going on with our orders after after the expected delivery date has past by a week or more???

I place a special order with a guy who said "I can't get to it for about a month".

I said fine. I'll look for it in about a month.

If you can't live up to what your promising.
Then you shouldn't advertise it.

Now I'm done.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

orbital drydock said:


> Check your spam box. What's your order number? Gee maybe I went out of town for a few days over my 40th birthday.
> 
> Also take it down a notch & watch your language.


I have been checking my spam folder dipstick.
Over 2 weeks for an in stock item after paying for priority shipping is totally unacceptable. If you can't fullfill your orders in the 2-3 days like it says on your web site then you should try letting customers know.
Looking at some reviews on you reveal this is a common problem with you as a seller.
So maybe you are the problem not everyone else. If the item doesn't arrive this afternoon I will file a dispute. I never received any tracking and paypal shows it still not shipped.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

ClubTepes said:


> This is from your post number one......
> 
> "All Items are in stock, on the shelf & ready to ship!!
> Processing time is 1-3 business days!!"
> ...


Heads up, there's a difference between alienating a customer & refusing to deal with rude, insulting, & degrading people. When folks act like this, no I don't consider you a customer anymore. It's not your place or for anyone else to be so cavalier as to inform me about how I should run my business.

"Come down on us..." I'm pretty sure you started in with accusing me of "Mail Fraud" before I even posted anything. Who's coming down on who??? Wondering about orders & accusing someone of mail fraud, insulting them, calling them names are not the same things.



jimkirk said:


> I have been checking my spam folder dipstick.
> Over 2 weeks for an in stock item after paying for priority shipping is totally unacceptable. If you can't fullfill your orders in the 2-3 days like it says on your web site then you should try letting customers know.
> Looking at some reviews on you reveal this is a common problem with you as a seller.
> So maybe you are the problem not everyone else. If the item doesn't arrive this afternoon I will file a dispute. I never received any tracking and paypal shows it still not shipped.


jimkirk aka: James Rodriguez I'm pretty sure you did receive a tracking email. Both my website & stamps.com send emails when an item has been shipped.
Check tracking #9405511899564875522759 Also feel free not to purchase again. You've been banned. I don't need to be called names, or deal with the the attitude you display.


It comes down to you two want to make a public spectacle over your orders that are week late. You feel the need to take to a public arena & make an issue. I'm sorry my life gets backed up, I'm one person. Personally the way you both have acted over this, I couldn't care less if you ever bought my products again. Your orders will arrive today or tomorrow. Any further posting about this by you two. Shows you don't really care about getting your order. You only want to make a scene & chide me.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

orbital drydock said:


> It comes down to you two want to make a public spectacle over your orders that are week late. You feel the need to take to a public arena & make an issue. I'm sorry my life gets backed up, I'm one person. Personally the way you both have acted over this, I couldn't care less if you ever bought my products again. Your orders will arrive today or tomorrow. Any further posting about this by you two. Shows you don't really care about getting your order. You only want to make a scene & chide me.


The bottom line is you shipped on 10/28 which is well beyond the 1-3 days stated on your site.
That didn't bother me. What did was no response to my email asking when it would be shipped.
In the past that is a big red flag I have found. I couldn't find the email with tracking just the order confirmation.
It seems to have gone in a random folder some how. Not in spam,trash or modeling folders. It took quite a while to find it.
That is my fault.
If you would have responded saying you were behind or life got in the way I would have said no problem,just resend the tracking number.
I expected the masks in a week since it was an in stock item and was wondering what was going on.
I am extremely patient unless the seller goes silent. I would have had no problem waiting a month if that was communicated to me.
So anyway I just got the masks and they don't look right.
The vinyl is completely grey and you can't even see the cuts in the vinyl. How are you supposed to cut these without being able to see the shapes of the masks?
I can't see where to cut out the masks from the sheet to apply them to the transfer tape.
On your site you can clearly see them. There seems to be 2 application sheets missing since I only received 1.
Your site doesn't show the vinyl as being gray. I can see you cut the mask out and apply the transfer tape but I can't see the individual shapes to cut them out.
Am I supposed to peel all the gray from around the masks then cut individual masks out to apply transfer tape?
The instructions don't cover any of that.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

orbital drydock said:


> Heads up, there's a difference between alienating a customer & refusing to deal with rude, insulting, & degrading people.


Again, no dog in this hunt. But, YOU are creating these reactions from customers by your total lack of COMMUNICATION. If your life is so complex that it does not allow you to respond to your valued customers' every, single email, you should not engage in an online business. Reputation is *everything*. Customer service and immediate response is the norm. If you can't do that, stop promising fast turns on product. Tell everyone turn time will be one month and I'm unable to respond to your emails. Be honest with your clients and stop claiming victimhood every time a client asks you why his product is late and you never respond to emails. You are setting expectations you are unable to meet and the results are the same time and again. I wish you luck, but if I treated my customers as you treat yours, I would expect to be out of business. I have had online businesses for over a decade and customer service is always priority #1. If you want to keep yours, only promise what you can deliver. Reply to every email as quickly as you can. Be honest, always. Treat every customer with respect. Under-promise and over-deliver. The online rep you will gain is worth it. :grin2:


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

OK in talking to another member here and reading a past thread I now know much more about Brett's situation.
If I had known this I would have waited a week or two longer before trying to find out where my order was.
By then the tracking would have shown it actually being shipped. Though I never would have known since I couldn't find the tracking email.
Losing track of the tracking email didn't help but really wouldn't have helped other than a shipping label was made.
I contacted him to get an update since I had no other way to find out at the time. No response made me wonder.
In all the purchases I have made from small hobby suppliers they usually don't print the shipping label immediately but rather when the item is actually ready to ship.
If there was a delay they either let me know or told me when I inquired about it. 
I knew nothing about him and was just going off his site and his 1st post stating in stock items shipped in 1-3 days.
This had me expecting it in about a week using priority shipping. I got burned in the past on a deal like this and was nervous even though it wasn't a lot of money.
My order was missing 2 pieces of transfer tape sheets and hopefully he will send them to complete the order.
The description on his site is a bit misleading since it shows the sheets weeded and with transfer tape in place but they actually come unweeded.
This was a bit confusing because the instructions don't mention that or how to do it.
Luckily I am familiar with stencils and weeding them so hopefully I can handle this. I was expecting to be able to cut them out and place them.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

orbital drydock said:


> Heads up, there's a difference between alienating a customer & refusing to deal with rude, insulting, & degrading people."........
> 
> ......."calling them names".........


I have never been rude to you.
Prior to this forum, all my communication was very matter of fact and polite.

I have also NEVER called you a name - as review of my posts show.

You ignored me as a customer, by not replying to 4 different attempts at communication. You had no basis to "refuse" to deal with me at that point.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

orbital drydock said:


> ....Your orders will arrive today or tomorrow. Any further posting about this by you two. Shows you don't really care about getting your order. You only want to make a scene & chide me.


It seems drama is more important...



ClubTepes said:


> I have never been rude to you.
> Prior to this forum, all my communication was very matter of fact and polite.
> 
> I have also NEVER called you a name - as review of my posts show.
> ...





ClubTepes said:


> Whats worse, is that I (and perhaps others) got a USPS notification, which now I believes constitutes mail fraud.


......? Kinda seems like inferring I'm a thief.



jheilman said:


> Again, no dog in this hunt. But, YOU are creating these reactions from customers by your total lack of COMMUNICATION. If your life is so complex that it does not allow you to respond to your valued customers' every, single email, you should not engage in an online business. Reputation is *everything*. Customer service and immediate response is the norm. If you can't do that, stop promising fast turns on product. Tell everyone turn time will be one month and I'm unable to respond to your emails. Be honest with your clients and stop claiming victimhood every time a client asks you why his product is late and you never respond to emails. You are setting expectations you are unable to meet and the results are the same time and again. I wish you luck, but if I treated my customers as you treat yours, I would expect to be out of business. I have had online businesses for over a decade and customer service is always priority #1. If you want to keep yours, only promise what you can deliver. Reply to every email as quickly as you can. Be honest, always. Treat every customer with respect. Under-promise and over-deliver. The online rep you will gain is worth it. :grin2:


John, again you don't know me at all. In fact none of you do. As you stated "no dog in this hunt". Why even jump in on this? Again it's not your place to tell me how to run my business. It's really weird that late orders & communication are an issue with a lot of garage/aftermarket sellers. Yet for some reason you folks don't do this to them. Ok, so you've had online business'. What type? Did you design every product, manufacture every product, all packaging, all shipping, build your sites, all graphics work, all research, all correspondence, all accounting, all taxes? Then get sick, or have something happen outside of your control? Tell me who takes over, or helps? It's not "victimhood" John, it's life. Kindly keep your opinions when something doesn't involve you at all.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Everything I said was simply offered as advice. I don't know that delays are the norm in aftermarket businesses. 

As a fellow member of Hobbytalk, I'm just tired of seeing this scenario play out again and again for you. So, threw in my 2¢ about making happy customers. Feel free to ignore.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

We jump in because we care. Yes, we're all essentially strangers but there's still that feeling of comradeship, of community. I think most of us are happy for those that can turn this hobby into some kind of business, and we all want good aftermarket products that enhance our efforts (sez the man too scared to try photoetch, is uncomfortable with resin and just doesn't have what it takes to use those fancy 'paint mask'.  ), so to see what's been going on in this specific thread...

Man, I don't even KNOW what's going on here now. I see valid questions called complaining, I see honest complaints called trolling, I see so much frustration and anger because of lack of communication and geeze, it almost seems like someone is about to have a stroke from their frustration and rage.

People, people...take a breath. And another. 

For those that have issues with Orbital, OK, you've got all the answers you're going to get. Read the entire thread, that's all there is. It may not be what you WANT, but I think it's all you're going to get regardless of how polite or angry you are. So take that and do whatever you feel you need to do to move forward. 

For Orbital: OK, you've expressed yourself, you've replied to questions in some way, so that's all you need to do. Seriously, you're making yourself sound worse and worse, you're damaging your future business, just step back a little, THINK about HOW you're saying things, relax a little. 

In the end, it doesn't matter. It's not worth the aggravation. They aren't listening to you, you're not listening to them, it's all just noise and anger. NONE OF YOU NEED THAT. 

Neutral corners. Ring the bell. Call it done.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't speak to what others have experienced but in my case Orbital Drydock really came thru for me when I purchased masks for my 1/350 TOS Enterprise. Very courteous and he really went out of his way to provide good service.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Trekkriffic said:


> I can't speak to what others have experienced but in my case Orbital Drydock really came thru for me when I purchased masks for my 1/350 TOS Enterprise. Very courteous and he really went out of his way to provide good service.


Same. Brett has always gotten me my orders, never failed me. Sure it takes a long while to get them, but I factor that into my purchases. I don't mind the wait.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Daniel_B said:


> Same. Brett has always gotten me my orders, never failed me. Sure it takes a long while to get them, but I factor that into my purchases. I don't mind the wait.


Ok that is well good since you guys have delt with him before and know how he is.
I am not on here very much and knew nothing about him being slow to ship.I saw the sale post and thought I would give the masks a try and help a fellow forum member out. 
I was just going off what he posted and his web site. "All items in stock".
Couple that with the 1-3 day shipping.
I thought I didn't get the tracking email and after 10 days thought I would find out when it might ship.
I was thinking my order might have fallen between the cracks,as has happened before with other sellers.
One order I never would have gotten if I didn't contact the seller.
I never thought he was going to rip me off but I didn't like the attitude just for asking about my order,which is my right as a customer.
When he said check the tracking,I got mad because I didn't have it at the time.
If he had responded to my inquiry all this could have been avoided.
Now the masks he sent are missing some instructions and 2 pieces of masking film. I am waiting to here from him but don't know if he will send them.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Daniel_B said:


> Same. Brett has always gotten me my orders, never failed me. Sure it takes a long while to get them, but I factor that into my purchases. I don't mind the wait.


If a person advertises a service, then they should follow through with said service.

Whats sad (and interesting) here, is that he seems to have the time to reply to every post here.
Yet, had he taken the time early on to reply to any one of the inquirery contact attempts, all of this 'drama' would never have happened.

Its better to take a little time to 'prevent' a fire, than to spend a lot more time 'putting out' fires.

And finally, even here, there has been no "Hey, I'm sorry something unexpected came up."

No attempts to diffuse a situation, but rather to continuously inflame it.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

You guys both have your orders, you won't leave it alone. Now you go after one person here who was actually offering support to me.

Your only reason for you both doing this is to keep making an issue & drama. Does it make you feel better to keep dragging this around? What do you gain from it, attention? 



jimkirk said:


> Ok that is well good since you guys have delt with him before and know how he is.
> I am not on here very much and knew nothing about him being slow to ship.I saw the sale post and thought I would give the masks a try and help a fellow forum member out.
> I was just going off what he posted and his web site. "All items in stock".
> Couple that with the 1-3 day shipping.
> ...


You should have 4 sheets of transfer tape. Bend one corner of the transfer tape & the sheets will separate.




ClubTepes said:


> If a person advertises a service, then they should follow through with said service.
> 
> Whats sad (and interesting) here, is that he seems to have the time to reply to every post here.
> Yet, had he taken the time early on to reply to any one of the inquirery contact attempts, all of this 'drama' would never have happened.
> ...


Did you even notice I hadn't posted anything until after all orders had shipped by the 28th including yours. Then I started posting on the 30th. Maybe I thought it was more important to get your orders out first.

"No attempts to diffuse a situation, but rather to continuously inflame it"
I'm not sure what you consider yourself doing right now?

Your order had already shipped. So, tell me what else do you want? Sorry it was a week late.
Let it go, you have your order.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

orbital drydock said:


> You guys both have your orders, you won't leave it alone. Now you go after one person here who was actually offering support to me.
> 
> 
> Your only reason for you both doing this is to keep making an issue & drama. Does it make you feel better to keep dragging this around? What do you gain from it, attention?


I only responded to Daniel B because there are those like me that are unaware of the slow shipping even for off the shelf items.
Maybe you should think about changing your site to tries to ship in 1-3 days or something similar. I think this is a big reason why people ask where there order is especially new buyers like me. 
Submitting the shipping label well before the item is ready to ship doesn't help the situation. But I understand you are probably just trying to save time.
That gets new buyers wondering why the tracking shows info transmitted only and they haven't received the item either. 
Since I lost the tracking email I had no idea if the item shipped of not. If I did then I surely would have asked if it shipped since it would have showed nothing other than info transmitted.
I hope you understand this is not bashing you but just giving the other side of the coin. Maybe it will help new buyers in the future to be patient and save you a meltdown.
If I wasn't banned and needed something from your site I wouldn't hesitate to order. I would just sit and wait for the stuff. I won't need masks ever again because I just don't have any need other than the Enterprise.




> You should have 4 sheets of transfer tape. Bend one corner of the transfer tape & the sheets will separate.


Thanks for the info on the sheets. I just tried and I see now. I never would have figured that until I tried to use them. Even knowing it was hard to separate them. 
Maybe if there were something in the instructions about how to weed the vinyl and apply the tape it would help people that have never used them before.
You wouldn't have to waste time responding to questions on them.There is only how to apply the masks to the model.
Are there instructions for the window mask sheet? I never received any for them. If you have them you could just email a copy rather than mail them.


----------

